

Show HN: Hot or not meets Twitter - botolo

I am working with a couple of friends on a new concept of social network / blogging platform.<p>The idea is simple: we ask users to vote other users' messages in order to get points and use these points to post new messages.<p>The idea is similar to hotornot.com in that the user has to vote other users' content in order to have his content delivered into the system and receive feedback from others.<p>The idea is similar to twitter.com in that this is a micro blogging platform, where messages are limited to 500 characters.<p>The website is still in its alpha status. We don't have any design yet, many things are still basic and some of the messages posted so far are in Italian (yes, we are from Italy).<p>If you have time and if you would like to help, please take a look at the website, sign up and play a little with it. We would love to get your feedback, any kind of feedback.<p>Thanks in advance.<p>The website's address:<p>http://www.milanfreelance.com/frames/ET/
======
vyrotek
I really think you need to simplify the registration process. Just ask for the
bare minimum email & password. I saw the form and ran away. I think I
understand the idea from your description but there is no way I would have got
that from seeing it. You should make it very obvious as to what exactly people
can do here.

Ciao from Utah ;) My mother is from Milano. I also lived there for a few
years.

~~~
botolo
Ciao, thanks a lot for your feedback. You are right, we have to simplify the
process. There are some additional fields that we would love to add, such as
sexual gender, interests, etc. but I agree with you that we should avoid
asking these questions right at the signup process. Maybe we could ask them
later or allow the user to update her profile whenever she wants to do so.

Btw, send "un caro saluto" (a dear greeting) to your mom! I am from Milan but
I moved to the US four years ago...I miss Milan :-)

Thanks again for the feedback!

